# Got my store up ... take a look ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Finally got my store operational, albeit I don't have the buy-now buttons on yet. Will be doing that sometime this week.

I could not have created it as well as I did without the generous help of people in this forum. (I won't mention names so as not to take a chance you would be bombarded with requests for similar help; however, you know who you are. Please know I'm so very grateful.)

I would be appreciative if HTers would take a look and critique (and make suggestions about) what you find...any part of it, from the over-all look to pricing to the way my contactme form works. All this is new to me and I've not been in a jewelry store for so long, I have no idea what items sell for. (I set prices on the nicer pieces simply by trying to judge what they were appraised at in 1990 as to what some may be worth today. Prices of pieces that were not appraised are just a guess; so any suggestions here would be welcomed.)

I set the shipping/sales instructions up in a way I believe protects the buyer as well as myself; however, if there is a better way, I would like to know it.

I do know it loads slowly; however, I have no idea how to get so many pictures to load any quicker. Would love to know if anyone has an idea.

The store is located at http://motdaugrnds.com/farmsales


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks good so far! Make sure it works across platforms and devices. The multiscroll may not but not sure. People often forget that tablets and phones will soon out number computer visitors. There are simulators online if you do not have the devices.


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats on getting this up! I am going to nitpick a little, please don't take this personally. 

The multiple iframes are a bit annoying. It wouldn't be too hard to create one big iframe and add tabs or links near the top for each page type. You can then use a small bit of javascript to load the relevant page into the iframe. This is just a personal thing for me - I like to see multiple items in the list so I have some reference while scrolling through - it makes it very easy to "lose your place" as you scroll through the current narrow iframe windows.

I think that change would also make the page function a bit better on touch devices (tablets/phones). PM me if you are interested in this approach and need some guidance.

Good work!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sean, your comments were very welcomed. Thank you so much for letting me know how my page affected you. That is exactly what I needed to hear. Now I made changes that are more user-friendly...thanks to you. 

check it out http://motdaugrnds.com/farmsales


----------

